# Solaz gone? / Solaz Closure [MERGED]



## buzglyd (Jul 11, 2021)

There is a very interesting thread on Flyer Talk in the Marriott forum regarding Solaz. There are no hotel units available and according to one report, all the employees have been let go.

The Solaz websites are also poof! RCI still has it in the directory and there is rarely anything available even prior to this news.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 11, 2021)

There are still some weeks available on ThirdHome, but they may have just not gotten the word yet.  The web site linked from there is different, but has also vanished.  Hoping to learn something because I have an exchange into there in May.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 12, 2021)

The page for the timeshare side of Solaz on TripAdvisor no includes a statement that "This property has indicated that they are taking safety precautions against COVID-19 and is temporarily closed until 07/10/2022."  The page for the hotel side says the same thing with an end date of 12/31/2021.  Still haven't been able to get any definitive information.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 12, 2021)

OMAAT has another article as well:









						Marriott's Solaz Los Cabos Mysteriously Closes Due To "Infrastructure" Issues
					

Solaz Los Cabos, a Marriott Luxury Collection property, has suddenly closed for an extended period of time. Here's what we know so far.




					onemileatatime.com


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2021)

So if you bought a timeshare at Solaz, What happens to you? Such a bizarre situation.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> So if you bought a timeshare at Solaz, What happens to you? Such a bizarre situation.


Same as 'owning' ANY Mexican TS. The buyer owns nothing, and is at the mercy of the developer/operator.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 12, 2021)

Several reviews have been posted on TripAdvisor now documenting folks having been evacuated from Solaz as it was being closed.  Still no good explanation or word from RCI on what will happen with my exchange there next Spring or whether they have figured out the place is closed.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 12, 2021)

... and the 10 weeks that had been available there in ThirdHome are now no longer there....


----------



## mark201235 (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow. I'm glad we were there in early June and had a fantastic time. I couldn't imagine being there and getting evacuated. Eight of us needed to get Covid tested to return to the USA. I settled our bill the Friday evening before we departed and was chatting with the desk attendant and asked how the Covid testing was going. He mentioned that no one had tested positive so far. All of the Solaz staff were wearing masks the entire time we were there. I'll sure be interested in seeing what happened. Certainly a bummer for those that were evacuated as well as those with trips planned. 

Mark


----------



## Eric B (Jul 12, 2021)

Well; still haven't heard anything concrete, but I did wind up speaking with a supervisor at RCI and canceling my exchange there as well as one immediately afterwards and getting an exchange fee credit for them both.  He made the credit good through July of 2022.  Great service from RCI on this one despite not having any good info on what's going on.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2021)

Someone posted this letter from the concierge on Flyer Talk

Good day XXX!
I hope you are very well.
I contact you with the sad news that the beautiful Solaz Luxury Collection resort hotel will be closing its doors until further notice. Management is letting employees go to seek new opportunities, the future is uncertain but I am optimistic that we will find something better. As my family's primary provider, I know this is an opportunity for change.
I know how you enjoyed your stay at this resort and the service I provided you.
I hope one day our paths will cross again. If one day you return to Cabo or have friends who live or come on vacation, do not hesitate to contact me, I will be willing to help in what I can, grocery shopping, Concierge services, delivery, advices and updated of the destiny, etc.

I leave you my information if you ever need it:
Cell phone: XXX
Email address: XXX

It is also a good opportunity to spend more time on my artistic painting skills by offering murals, portraits, acrylic and oil art services. I leave my Instagram address for more details of my work, please check it out:
Instagram: XXX

Greetings!
XXX


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow, we seriously considered renting from SFX a 2 or a 3 BR apartment at this resort for latter this year. They even had the dates I wanted. I am glad we did not do it! The promotion is still there on their website I assume it will be removed soon. 






						Resort Spotlight - SOLAZ | SFX Preferred Resorts
					






					www.sfxresorts.com


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2021)

It wouldn‘t be the first timeshare developer to go belly up. Now who takes it over? MVC doesn’t have any presence in Los Cabos. HGV already has its own Cabo project and now has Cabo Azul as well.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 12, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> It wouldn‘t be the first timeshare developer to go belly up. Now who takes it over? MVC doesn’t have any presence in Los Cabos. HGV already has its own Cabo project and now has Cabo Azul as well.


Marriott International managed most of the property is what I thought. 

Bill


----------



## hurnik (Jul 13, 2021)

Updated OMAAT post:
Seems that there's infrastructure issues and the resort is now reaching out to booked guests to get them accommodations elsewhere.  Hacienda del Mar is nice, but it's not Solaz, IMO.  (see the part where they offer the timeshare "owners" a choice of options).










						Marriott's Solaz Los Cabos Mysteriously Closes Due To "Infrastructure" Issues
					

Solaz Los Cabos, a Marriott Luxury Collection property, has suddenly closed for an extended period of time. Here's what we know so far.




					onemileatatime.com


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 13, 2021)

This is from an owner:


We want to take this opportunity to send our warmest regards. We are contacting you with an important update concerning your upcoming vacation and membership with The Club at Solaz in Los Cabos. 
Olarena Hospitality Group, owner of Solaz Resort, have decided to close the resort due to unanticipated and immediate infrastructure and rehabilitation needs and also in order to begin building new rooms, residences and, in general, expanding the resort to start a new phase of Solaz, always with the intention of providing unmatched experiences to our members, residents and guests.

Consequently, we are forced to cancel all upcoming reservations effective July 11, 2021.

We know this is unexpected, and we offer our deepest apologies. Please know that we do not take this decision lightly, however, we believe it is in the best interest of our residences, club members, guests and employees.
Your comfort and safety are our absolute priority.
We would like to present the following options and ask that you advise us which best suits your needs:

Free accommodations for stays this year 2021 and 2022 in our sister property Hacienda del Mar Resort, Villas and Golf, plus 50% discount F&B and free transportation to and from the airport.
Free 7-night accommodations in Hacienda del Mar, in a standard hotel room, with flexibility on how to distribute the given days.
Waive of 2022 annual maintenance fee.
Extension of contract for the period of inconvenience
We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this has caused. Please do not hesitate to reach out to our Call Center at +1 855 652 7362 with any questions. Otherwise, please share with us your preference. We will be expecting your reply to this email and will proceed accordingly.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 14, 2021)

Solaz.com is back up with a banner.


THE HOTEL IS CURRENTLY CLOSED TO ADDRESS IMMEDIATE AND UNANTICIPATED INFRASTRUCTURE NEEDS. GUESTS ARE BEING CONTACTED DIRECTLY TO ASSIST WITH REBOOKING EXISTING RESERVATIONS.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Marriott International managed most of the property is what I thought.
> 
> Bill



Solaz is the same developer as Hacienda Del Mar.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 14, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> Solaz is the same developer as Hacienda Del Mar.



Yes, but it's one of those "hybrid" just like Hacienda del Mar (Sheraton Buganvilias, etc.)
There's a "hotel" side and a "timeshare" side.

Solaz was bookable via Marriott.com and points, AFAIK (TPG - thepointsguy) had a review of Solaz like 2 years ago via Marriott Points stay, I believe.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 14, 2021)

hurnik said:


> Yes, but it's one of those "hybrid" just like Hacienda del Mar (Sheraton Buganvilias, etc.)
> There's a "hotel" side and a "timeshare" side.
> 
> Solaz was bookable via Marriott.com and points, AFAIK (TPG - thepointsguy) had a review of Solaz like 2 years ago via Marriott Points stay, I believe.



According to the website, there is/was also a residential/condominium side.  



easyrider said:


> Marriott International managed most of the property is what I thought.
> 
> Bill



Beneath the part of the Solaz.com site for the timeshare side it includes the statement that "The Club at Solaz is *not* Managed by Marriott International.™"  Under the hotel portion and the residential portion it says "Managed by Marriott International."  (I think there might be a small registered trademark after the Marriott, but it's a really small one.)  The timeshare side is managed by Olarena hospitality, which also manages Hacienda del Mar, as mentioned by @buzglyd.  I did get a copy of the email they sent to owners/members from by customer service rep at ThirdHome; it matched what the info posted above.  I suspect Marriott International is prohibited from managing timeshares as part of the arrangements with MVC.


----------



## David Yuan (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh man, I am glad I cancelled my Solaz timeshare in time : )
Funny thing is thou, the sales rep even msg me this Monday to ask me why I would cancel...


----------



## Ckhawaii (Jul 14, 2021)

I was just there via RCI a few weeks ago. It felt completely normal. I feel terrible for all the staff that lost their jobs.


----------



## David Yuan (Jul 14, 2021)

We were there 7/1/2021,  was impressed by the property and signed a deal (which we then rescinded later).
During the presentation, the sales told us that since it's covid season and they are capped at 50%, the developer had all the top floors and is reinforcing the structure so they can put hot tubs in ALL the units...I guess there were some units that didn't have hot tubs before...Probably those that's in the back of the resort on the multi story building...Not sure if this reinforcement has anything to do with what's going on thou...


----------



## easyrider (Jul 15, 2021)

I saw this article on my tablet today. It is about Solar. Kind of interesting is the rumour they may have been shut down after a safety inspection took place after the Florida condo collapse.

Bill









						Marriott's Solaz Los Cabos Mysteriously Closes Due To "Infrastructure" Issues
					

Solaz Los Cabos, a Marriott Luxury Collection property, has suddenly closed for an extended period of time. Here's what we know so far.




					onemileatatime.com


----------



## bendadin (Jul 15, 2021)

I have an RCI exchange coming up in September. I called yesterday after seeing the articles.

I was put on hold for a bit. The rep came back to say that he also saw what I saw but upon calling the resort he was told that they were honoring all reservations there through the end of the year. Then it will be remodeled and rebranded by Marriott.

So no, they will not give me my exchange fee or point protection back.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 15, 2021)

bendadin said:


> I have an RCI exchange coming up in September. I called yesterday after seeing the articles.
> 
> I was put on hold for a bit. The rep came back to say that he also saw what I saw but upon calling the resort he was told that they were honoring all reservations there through the end of the year. Then it will be remodeled and rebranded by Marriott.
> 
> So no, they will not give me my exchange fee or point protection back.



I got a similar response on my first call.  Second call I spoke with a supervisor and he made things right.  The rep you spoke to probably didn’t have the authority to do anything for you, but what he said doesn’t match the reports coming from there of evacuation of the resort.  My best guess is that they would try to honor your reservation at Hacienda Del Mar, knowing that you wouldn’t be able to do anything about it then and there - that’s what they are proposing for their owners/members.  If you’re ok with that, you might try to negotiate the rest of the deal they got, 50% off food & beverages and free round trip transportation to/from the airport.  Otherwise, you might call again and speak to a supervisor.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 15, 2021)

_[Threads merged.]_

TUG family-I need your input and guidance.  After saving for many years and being a time share member for a over 30 years.  We bought at Solaz in Cabo San Lucas,Mexico. It was supposed to have been Marriott affiliated. On July 11 the resort closed without notice because it was said the resort was going to collapse.  A lawyer in Cabo is doing individual claims against the resort but I do not think that will work to get our money back that was the down payment. Any guidance the TUG family can give me on what to do would be appreciated.  Thank you..Solaz was our dream time share-not now.  You cannot contact Solaz or their sister resort Hacienda Del Mar as no one anwers-even the emails-the front desk at HDM hangs up on you if you say Solaz.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 15, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I got a similar response on my first call.  Second call I spoke with a supervisor and he made things right.  The rep you spoke to probably didn’t have the authority to do anything for you, but what he said doesn’t match the reports coming from there of evacuation of the resort.  My best guess is that they would try to honor your reservation at Hacienda Del Mar, knowing that you wouldn’t be able to do anything about it then and there - that’s what they are proposing for their owners/members.  If you’re ok with that, you might try to negotiate the rest of the deal they got, 50% off food & beverages and free round trip transportation to/from the airport.  Otherwise, you might call again and speak to a supervisor.



IF they offer you the Hacienda del Mar with the 50% off F&B and free transportation (and it's an exchange) I'd say that's a pretty good deal.  Yes, Hacienda del Mar is NOT as luxurious (I've not stayed at Solaz only seen the videos/etc), but it's a nice resort.  LOTS of pools and if you get a remodeled unit it's nice.  The food was pretty good, especially de Cortez and I can't remember the other one (off the top of my head).  Pitahayas?

I want to say that the AI )optional) fees were like $140/adult/day (I think pre-purchase was a little less like $125?)  At 50% off, $75 or so per day is pretty decent, IMO.

Again, this is subjective.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 15, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I got a similar response on my first call.  Second call I spoke with a supervisor and he made things right.  The rep you spoke to probably didn’t have the authority to do anything for you, but what he said doesn’t match the reports coming from there of evacuation of the resort.  My best guess is that they would try to honor your reservation at Hacienda Del Mar, knowing that you wouldn’t be able to do anything about it then and there - that’s what they are proposing for their owners/members.  If you’re ok with that, you might try to negotiate the rest of the deal they got, 50% off food & beverages and free round trip transportation to/from the airport.  Otherwise, you might call again and speak to a supervisor.



I called in again today. RCI is still saying that the reservation is on and the resort is not closed.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 15, 2021)

bendadin said:


> I called in again today. RCI is still saying that the reservation is on and the resort is not closed.



Sorry to hear that.  Was it a supervisor you spoke with?  I do have a copy of the email notification that was provided to owners there and would be happy to share it if you pm me an email address - it makes it quite clear that the resort is closed.  IMHO your best bet is to be sure you are speaking with a supervisor and offer to share the documentation that the resort is closed and ask them what they can do under the RCI Weeks Terms & Conditions article 15.A., quoted below.

15. Unavailability or Problems with a Confirmed Exchange.

A. After a Confirmed Exchange is issued, if RCI cancels such Confirmed Exchange for reasons within RCI’s reasonable control, then RCI will make commercially reasonable efforts to locate an equivalent alternative accommodation from RCI’s inventory located within the same geographic vicinity or a similar location. If after using such commercially reasonable efforts a Member cannot be relocated, RCI may reimburse the Member for any Transaction fees or Deposit Trading Power used to make the Confirmed Exchange. RCI shall have no additional liability whatsoever to the Member or guest.

If it were me, I would also tell them that I don't consider Hacienda del Mar to be equivalent alternative accommodations as it is a lower tier resort that Solaz management company, Olarena Hospitality, felt compelled to offer additional benefits to Solaz owners for substituting as documented in the email.  The supervisor I spoke with canceled my exchange and granted me the exchange fee credit without having to go through that.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 16, 2021)

bendadin said:


> I called in again today. RCI is still saying that the reservation is on and the resort is not closed.




My opinion?  Make a back up plan for the inevitable.  You know it's coming but you just don't know when you'll be told to take some type of action.



.


----------



## SML123 (Jul 17, 2021)

I had an RCI exchange to Solaz for July 24. It would be our fourth time to the property and was without a doubt one of the most magnificent resorts in the entire timeshare galaxy.

When I read the reports on Tuesday as to what went down the day before, I got on phone to RCI immediately and spoke to a supervisor and had to send RCI the documentation as to what happened as they did not know yet. RCI knows the resort is CLOSED. You must be speaking to a level 1 rep. When a resort goes down, and this does happen albeit not usually a purpose built 250 million dollar award winning luxury resort, but when it does it stays down for a LONG time.

I highly recommend that if you have an exchange to Solaz for the next twelve months, dont believe that it will be rebranded and reopened in the next 6 months, STAND FIRM with RCI to unravel your exchange while the airlines are still being lenient with NO CHANGE FEE policy. I got back my 30 points for the week with a gratis 12 month extension since my points were only good until end of this year, plus my fees. I am happy with that as I can exchange into a Vidanta or Garza Blanca property all day long and not have to worry. It would be extremely foolish to think this will all be fixed in time for any exchange. I guarantee it will not be and Marriott will NOT be fixing this or giving you accommodations elsewhere as they do not OWN Solaz and were not even the management of the property. 

IF the developer has financial issues which is truth if buildings have massive construction issues OR if there is a cartel involvement laundering issue OR if COVID was simply too much for them to hang on... Hacienda del Mar will be involved too... maybe not this week, but eventually. Get out of your exchange now while you can. IF they are not offering to help you do that, be super polite in telling them how much you love RCI exchanges but that you simply cannot relax knowing you could be in another country with your family and have issues SO YOU TOOK ADVANTAGE OF AIRLINE POLICY AND ALREADY CANCELLED YOUR FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS IN FLIGHTS. 

I was extremely firm, VERY nice and asked the person on the phone for HELP multiple times until I crawled up the chain to someone who had the power to unhook my trip. I got a call back yesterday and Im now very happy. 

I would MUCH rather be going to SOLAZ next week for my husbands 82nd birthday celebration, but things often happen for a reason so I have learned in life to not push too hard. Something extremely big and bad has happened to SOLAZ for its developer/owners to shut down a FULLY BOOKED high end property on a dime like that. This is only my opinion... but I know what I am talking about... my husband and I were in timeshare management and development for 50 years and Ive seen a lot of this from the developer side. I love my timeshare weeks and RCI exchanges.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 20, 2021)

SML123 said:


> I had an RCI exchange to Solaz for July 24. It would be our fourth time to the property and was without a doubt one of the most magnificent resorts in the entire timeshare galaxy.
> 
> When I read the reports on Tuesday as to what went down the day before, I got on phone to RCI immediately and spoke to a supervisor and had to send RCI the documentation as to what happened as they did not know yet. RCI knows the resort is CLOSED. You must be speaking to a level 1 rep. When a resort goes down, and this does happen albeit not usually a purpose built 250 million dollar award winning luxury resort, but when it does it stays down for a LONG time.
> 
> ...


=====

I am an owner at Solaz.  Solaz in their email said they would reach out to owners and re-schedule those with reservations.  Did not happen. Phone is not answered. Front desk at Hacienda Del Mar does not due reservations.  Emails only result in templated emails that say "forwarded to reservations and to be patient."  There is no priority how rooms are book or given to clients who have made reservations almost a year in advance.  So alamost all the rooms at HDM are probably booked as the resort is only at 30% capacity.  We have had TS for 35 years-have seen the world-which would not have happened if we had not had timeshares. Forbes magazine wrote an article about Solaz in 2018-one of the reasons we bought there.  Forbes had better be writing a retraction now as the resort is closed due to infrasturcture problems.  Rumor is cracks in the cement and the resort had all that soil on the roofs--was it waterproofed??  Owners and Marriott customers (TS side not owned managed by Marriott) have been given little information.  We are still waiting to see about our reservations in Spring of 2022-if they are going to put us at HDM as we own at Solaz and HDM.  This is a mess...stay tuned...There is a big Solaz/Marriott group on discord if you would like to see pictures and what alot of others are saying.  All the union workers are being paid (291) until they find other work per an article by the union.  At least the owners closed the resort rather than let the place constinue to have the possibility of falling down on the staff and customers.
Rumor-on the streets-and this is a rumor--the workers went to their union because they saw the cracks getting bigger.  do not know if that is true but if it is-kudos to the working union staff at Solaz.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 20, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> My opinion?  Make a back up plan for the inevitable.  You know it's coming but you just don't know when you'll be told to take some type of action.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey  Iam a RN but love pharmacists--Solaz is closed indefinitely--


----------



## sbarsanti (Jul 21, 2021)

When we toured Solaz a few years ago they were still in the pre-opening stage and under construction.  They claimed to be opening in 5 months, which they did.  At that time it looked to me they had a least a year of work to done based on how I see construction progress in California.  IMHO, they built this place way to fast and now are in some big trouble.  I know they sold homes there too, costing millions of dollars.  I'm sure those buyers are second guessing their decision…


----------



## victomofsolaz (Jul 23, 2021)

wrk2travelalot said:


> _[Threads merged.]_
> 
> TUG family-I need your input and guidance.  After saving for many years and being a time share member for a over 30 years.  We bought at Solaz in Cabo San Lucas,Mexico. It was supposed to have been Marriott affiliated. On July 11 the resort closed without notice because it was said the resort was going to collapse.  A lawyer in Cabo is doing individual claims against the resort but I do not think that will work to get our money back that was the down payment. Any guidance the TUG family can give me on what to do would be appreciated.  Thank you..Solaz was our dream time share-not now.  You cannot contact Solaz or their sister resort Hacienda Del Mar as no one anwers-even the emails-the front desk at HDM hangs up on you if you say Solaz.


If you have any information (contact info) on the lawyer in Cabo I would appreciate it. I started the process of declaring that the developer is in breach of contract, but like everyone else, have not heard back from anyone at Solaz or their loan servicer, Concord Servicing.


----------



## David Yuan (Jul 23, 2021)

I rescinded my membership back on 7/5/2021, but I still haven't see the 30% initial deposit I made on a CC back yet...should I be worried?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 23, 2021)

David Yuan said:


> I rescinded my membership back on 7/5/2021, but I still haven't see the 30% initial deposit I made on a CC back yet...should I be worried?



Have you disputed it with your credit card provider yet?


----------



## David Yuan (Jul 23, 2021)

I have called on 7/7 and let the CC company know that a refund should be coming...since on the contract said they have 15 days to refund...it didn't say if it was 15 "business" day...I'd normally wait it out, but this whole resort closure thing got me worried...there might not be anyone left there to do refunds?


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2021)

David Yuan said:


> Oh man, I am glad I cancelled my Solaz timeshare in time : )
> Funny thing is thou, the sales rep even msg me this Monday to ask me why I would cancel...


I was hoping that you got out of your contract!  So glad to hear that you did.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 24, 2021)

David Yuan said:


> I rescinded my membership back on 7/5/2021, but I still haven't see the 30% initial deposit I made on a CC back yet...should I be worried?


yes--I would deny thru your cc company.  I am
an owner at Solaz.  The resort notified us July 12 the resort was closing and gave us 4 options stating there were infrastructure issues--rumor on the street-cracks in foundation cement.  After 4 emails no reservation response from either Solaz or Hacienda Del Mar.  Solaz did the right thing..if they thought there was a danger to clients and workers..they need to fix it and at least for the owners..there are options..including using the 2022 main fee Solaz is waving..to use that money to explore resorts (rentbthru TUbS-third home-RCI) until things calm down.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 24, 2021)

wrk2travelalot said:


> yes--I would deny thru your cc company.  I am
> an owner at Solaz.  The resort notified us July 12 the resort was closing and gave us 4 options stating there were infrastructure issues--rumor on the street-cracks in foundation cement.  After 4 emails no reservation response from either Solaz or Hacienda Del Mar.  Solaz did the right thing..if they thought there was a danger to clients and workers..they need to fix it and at least for the owners..there are options..including using the 2022 main fee Solaz is waving..to use that money to explore resorts (rentbthru TUbS-third home-RCI) until things calm down.


Ps I am staying the course..your down payment is your key to the world.  We have been all over the world over our 35 years as TS owners.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 24, 2021)

So sorry to hear what a wringer Solaz owners are being put through.  

Found an interesting blog with some construction photos here:








						Solaz Los Cabos 2021 Owner Blog
					

Follow @solazloscabos and get more of the good stuff by joining Tumblr today. Dive in!




					solazloscabos.tumblr.com


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 30, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Several reviews have been posted on TripAdvisor now documenting folks having been evacuated from Solaz as it was being closed.  Still no good explanation or word from RCI on what will happen with my exchange there next Spring or whether they have figured out the place is closed.


It really is closed.  I am an owner at Solaz. They are trying to accomodate at Hacienda Del Mar..but space is limited.  A suggestion if this is an exchange is to call RCI and exchange for somewhere else until Solaz and HDM figure this out.  Rumor on the street is Solaz may not open back until 2024.  Solaz waived our maintenance fees for 2022.









						Hotel Solaz en Los Cabos cerrará por fallas estructurales - Tribuna de los Cabos
					

A partir de este jueves se empezará a liquidar a los trabajadores. Operaba con un total de 291 empleados sindicalizados, confirmó el dirigente de la CROC.




					tribunadeloscabos.com.mx


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 30, 2021)

wrk2travelalot said:


> =====
> 
> I am an owner at Solaz.  Solaz in their email said they would reach out to owners and re-schedule those with reservations.  Did not happen. Phone is not answered. Front desk at Hacienda Del Mar does not due reservations.  Emails only result in templated emails that say "forwarded to reservations and to be patient."  There is no priority how rooms are book or given to clients who have made reservations almost a year in advance.  So alamost all the rooms at HDM are probably booked as the resort is only at 30% capacity.  We have had TS for 35 years-have seen the world-which would not have happened if we had not had timeshares. Forbes magazine wrote an article about Solaz in 2018-one of the reasons we bought there.  Forbes had better be writing a retraction now as the resort is closed due to infrasturcture problems.  Rumor is cracks in the cement and the resort had all that soil on the roofs--was it waterproofed??  Owners and Marriott customers (TS side not owned managed by Marriott) have been given little information.  We are still waiting to see about our reservations in Spring of 2022-if they are going to put us at HDM as we own at Solaz and HDM.  This is a mess...stay tuned...There is a big Solaz/Marriott group on discord if you would like to see pictures and what alot of others are saying.  All the union workers are being paid (291) until they find other work per an article by the union.  At least the owners closed the resort rather than let the place constinue to have the possibility of falling down on the staff and customers.
> Rumor-on the streets-and this is a rumor--the workers went to their union because they saw the cracks getting bigger.  do not know if that is true but if it is-kudos to the working union staff at Solaz.


My reservation is now at HDM.  Thats fine..HDM has its own special charm and history of being a TS in Cabo.


----------



## David Yuan (Jul 30, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Have you disputed it with your credit card provider yet?


put in a dispute and got my provisional credit...still no actual refund from Solaz...I guess the cc company will try to reach out to them and see what's up?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 30, 2021)

David Yuan said:


> put in a dispute and got my provisional credit...still no actual refund from Solaz...I guess the cc company will try to reach out to them and see what's up?



Could you let @Grammarhero now the details?  He tracks rescission outcomes for TUG.


----------



## SML123 (Jul 31, 2021)

bendadin said:


> I have an RCI exchange coming up in September. I called yesterday after seeing the articles.
> 
> I was put on hold for a bit. The rep came back to say that he also saw what I saw but upon calling the resort he was told that they were honoring all reservations there through the end of the year. Then it will be remodeled and rebranded by Marriott.
> 
> So no, they will not give me my exchange fee or point protection back.



Speak to a supervisor, Solaz is not going to be a available for your September exchange. Don’t let a level one cs person bs you.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 2, 2021)

David Yuan said:


> put in a dispute and got my provisional credit...still no actual refund from Solaz...I guess the cc company will try to reach out to them and see what's up?


@David Yuan We hope your rescission and deposit refund are successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2021)

Anyone have any info on selling hacienda Del Mar? I am helping a friend pick up a unit and I suggested to use LT Transfers but I am not familiar with TS in Mexico. Is LT needed? I understand everything can be done directly through the resort for $500?


----------



## David Yuan (Oct 8, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> @David Yuan We hope your rescission and deposit refund are successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.



Happy to report that the CC I used for the downpayment informed me the provisional credit they issued for the dispute is now final.
Solaz never provide any info for the dispute I filed.  

thanks!


----------



## huskerfan (Nov 28, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> Solaz is the same developer as Hacienda Del Mar.


OK.  A Mexican billionaire named Koppel own's HDM and has now purchased the Sheraton that is on HDM property because the 20 yr lease expired and Koppel NEEDED it because of the SOLAZ disaster.  Long time owners at HDM have heard rumors that the infrastructure issue is actually related to the structural stability of the building site and the associated structures that stand on that property...  Depending on where you have stayed at SOLAZ noise can be a significant issue too.  I would not hold my breath for this resort to open anytime in the next 3 years.


----------

